# The travel exemption



## Red81 (May 3, 2017)

Hi there! Hope everyone is keeping well in safe!
I’m hoping someone has an answer for me in regards to the Australia travel exemption. 
I’m from the United States and my husband (Australian citizen) lives in Australia. I want nothing more than to have him here with me in December for Christmas and to celebrate our 1 year anniversary of getting married (January 4th). 
Is there any way possible for this to happen with us being married?? We’ve been apart 7 months now and would love for him to be here with me for Christmas. 

BTW. We’ll be filing for our Australia spouse visa hopefully within the next month. 

Thank you in advance for anyone who answers! Stay safe!


----------

